# The Corroded Host (Nurgle Chaos Space Marines)



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been thinking about a doing a Nurgle army for quite some time. The release of Dark Vengeance made me finally get some of the models and start the army, but the true catalyst for the creation of this dread legion was a miracle. A local hobby store that was my nearest GW stockist decided they weren't selling enough so they would no longer carry GW stuff. Thus was created the Half Price GW Blowout! Needless to say I grabbed most of their CSM stuff and a few of the loyalist sets too.

I'm sorry to say I should have started this log back then (september) but I figured I might as well start now. I have nearly 1000 points pretty much fully painted but there is a lot more in the pipeline (that's my reasoning for this being a project log, and I'm new so if this shouldn't be here please do alert me)

Without further ado, here is the Corroded Host thus far:



I hope the colour scheme is interesting! I want this to be an example of an obviously Nurgle worshipping force that isn't sickly green. The emphasis is on rust, hence the army's name. Here is the as yet unnamed first Dreadnought:





Plague Marines squad 1:



Plague marines squad 2:



And the Rhino:





You may notice there aren't actually any dark vengeance models there... That's because I was unhappy with the colour scheme and changed it to the new one you see above. I have not yet repainted the dark vengeance models so you can see the original scheme here:





The problem with the old scheme was the lack of definition. Everything was very brown and muddy. I now paint the fleshy areas in a contrasting colour and add sections of white armour to break things up further. I feel pretty good about it so far.

Here is what I am working on at the moment: The Terminator squad.



And this is the Blind Lord:



I feel kind of like I should have made him more disgusting and that's why I haven't started painting him yet. I may increase his dose of Nurgle's Rot!

My plans for the immediate future include a biker squad, a heavy bolter Havoc squad, a team of Raptors and a second Dreadnought. All of the components for these guys I either have or is currently on its way in the mail. Also I plan to strip these guys to make a further squad of 7 Plague Marines:



They are relics from about 8 years ago!

I have some background story for the army as well as more detailed plans, but I've said enough for now. I'll try to update fairly often. 

C&C appreciated!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the boards first of all. Nice to see more Irish members.:victory:

A very nice deviation from the more traditional Nurgle schemes. What did you use for the rust? It looks like a weathering powder, but maybe I'm wrong.

Also, where's this local store of yours, and is it still doing 50% off?


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks!

Unfortunately there is no longer any stock remaining. It was the Athlone branch of "Art and Hobby". I believe other branches around the country were doing the same thing, but this was back in september and as you can imagine, all the stock disappeared rather quickly. I've still got quite a bit of it unassembled, and a friend of mine got pretty much a whole apocalypse sized marine army there.

as for the rust, the models were textured beforehand using liquid greenstuff, and then simply painted using GW paints. the rust itself was vermin brown and then solar macharius orange I think. not sure on the modern equivalents. Also the dreadnought and some of the marines were old models. They had some heavy paintwork already done but I didn't strip them completely as that added to the nurgly effect.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Don't you dare strip those Iron Warriors, brother!

That's a very nice looking army you have here! If you can get your hands on it, I recommend the "Cool Mini or Not's Guide to Painting Miniatures", it has an extensive tutorial on how and where to paint rust. 
I really dig the use of a Tyranid bit on the Rhino, and that Helbrute is AWESOME.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check that guide out right away.

I'm afraid those Iron Warriors are long overdue an acid bath! I'd be putting them out of their misery!

Do you mean the Dark Vengeance Helbrute or the painted ex loyalist Dread?
The DV one needs to be brought in line with the current paint scheme


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

The modified DV one.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice to see someone thinking outside the box when it comes to Nurgle colours. My only real quibble would be that the white looks too white and untarnished; I'd suggest some streaky washes of something like Agrax Earthshade and Nuln Oil to bring the white down a bit. Also, I would add some washes of purple in the recesses of the flesh to add some contrast and depth to it, and some darker flesh tones on the lower areas of flesh to give it some overall shading.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

First of all let me say I've seen your Pandemic thread and it was one of the factors that inspired me to finally start a Nurgle force!

I'm all too aware of the slight flatness of the flesh. Particularly the larger areas. I'm planning to to do a little purple washing like you said, to make it look kind of bruised, and maybe very sparingly some red around the edges of fleshy bits. 

About the white, I know what you mean, but I'm trying not to dirty it too much. That may seem paradoxical, but It's all to do with remedying the problems I had with my original colour scheme back when I first started. I'll keep it in mind though and experiment with darkening it. Currently the only dirtying the white gets is a little rusting here and there and a watered down brown wash.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am impressed. A very nice alternative approach to nurgley marines. They have come up very well. Carry on.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking very nice, the GS on the heads is great and I really like what you have done with the Hellbrute mini, the lack of the head really works.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Great work so far! Like the change to rusty from the normal greenish nurgle look.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I've more or less finished the Terminators now and the postman brought me some new goodies this morning. Pics later probably


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

The Terminator squad is pretty much done now, I just need to get a hold of a couple more paints. But they are battle ready:







I'm sorry about the picture quality. I did dirty up the whites a little more than I did previously but I think the lightning makes it harder to see. I will continue to experiment with that. The fleshy parts are still waiting for the occasional purple dabbling, and I'm thinking of getting some sparse dead looking static grass as well as some basing snow.

These guys came in the post yesterday:



But I'm waiting on a few more bits before I can assemble them and the other guys. Looks like the hobbying will have to wait for An Post to sort my stuff out.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*WIP Havocs*

Quick update time!

While waiting for the parts I need to build the Raptors and bikes, I rustled these guys up.

WIP Heavy Bolter Havoc team:




The guy below and to the left is one of the ex-iron warriors.



The Havoc champion. He too is a retired iron warrior. Used to be a lascannon havoc.



Thoughts?


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*Havocs ready to undercoat, Dark Apostle WIP and revised Helbrute*

Couple of updates here for you!

First up, I've got the Havocs ready to undercoat. Here's one with a head from maxmini which I feel is particularly cool:



I like how heavy duty it makes him look.

After finishing the Havoc models, I found myself with a little greenstuff left. Not wanting to waste it, I turned my attention to an old metal lord I had. It was actually my very first chaos model. I decided to make him into a Nurgle devoted Dark Apostle. His name is Varl the Corruptor. (his "the" title may change):



Finally, I have updated the paintjob on the Dark Vengeance Helbrute to match the revised scheme of the Corroded Host. He might not be completely finished, but I'm pleased with him. As you can hopefully see, I've been experimenting with the flesh colouration:





Let me know what you think.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

very nice work, I like the paint scheme, and I like the white being bright, to it shows that the force is still succumbing to the corrupting effects of papa nurgle. +rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

White and brown seems to work really well and your flesh effect is wonderful. The thing I still really like however is the helmet. So simple and yet immediately makes the force unique. Great job.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the great feedback friends! I just shelled out for my first proper chaos battle tank, a Vindicator. So there's plenty more fun to be had! 

I ultimately decided my nurgle lord wasn't "messed up" enough so I delegated him to the rank of regular terminator. I'm going to take my time making my proper warlord really interesting. The best part is, that'll bring the number of him and his retinue up to the perfect 7! For now I'm going to paint the ex-lord and proxy him as my warlord until the proper one is done. It's the last model I'll have to paint before I can say I have finally acheived a fully painted 1000 point army.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The termies look great, and the flesh tones on the dread came out great. As for the MaxMini heads, I've been using them for years. They do some really nice work.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks 

I Agree about the maxmini stuff. I have more of the biohazard helmets to spread out among my units, and I have the iron pattern jump packs for a squad of raptors. I'm particularly looking forward to building those guys.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The Hellbrute looks much better now, it actually looks quite impressive now that you've added in the brighter flesh colour. As has been said before, the rust is looking excellent, and as for the white, have you considered painting 'stripey' white, where by you paint perhaps a bleached bone colour underneath and then paint lots of thin stripes of white over the top, I've seen it done very well on Nurgle units before.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*WIP bikers and completed Havocs*

Thanks, I think the Helbrute is a vast improvement too. I can tell you it was nerve wracking painting over the model in sloppy white, but it all paid off in the end! I know the stripey effect you mean. In fact, when I was first thinking about schemes, I was considering doing the entire army in that dirty white effect. I haven't actually tried it, but I think the solid white works for me. I probably should give it a go.

Now for some more project shots:

WIP bikers awaiting paintjob:









Next, painted Havocs:





Sorry for the flood of pictures. In one of the biker shots, you can see another WIP plague marine squad in the background. I ran into some issues stripping old models. I couldn't get all the paint off and then it sort of bonded with the plastic. Thank goodness for Nurgle or these guys would be unacceptable.

C & C appreciated!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

This is a fantastic variation of the common nurgle theme and I think you carried it out really well. The rustic combination of colors really fit and your conversions are spot on!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking great! great converting! I really dig the Heavy Bolter Marine with the old school scuba mask!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*Finished Bikers and the new Warlord of The Corroded Host!*

Hey guys,

I've been doing a LOT of modelling recently. I've converted and undercoated a squad of Raptors, and my third unit of Plague Marines. I've also got a Vindicator well underway, with just a few more modelling features to be done before it's ready for a coat of paint. Today though, I want to show you the painting I've done lately:

I finished painting the bikers:











You might notice that on some of the wheels, there is grey in the recesses. This isn't meant to be the case. Somehow Nuln oil dried into a kind of pale grey. Can anybody tell me why this is? could it be that I didn't shake it enough beforehand? It's easily fixed but I'd like to avoid it happening again.

Say hello to the new Warlord of The Corroded Host: Calliphorus the Lost!









He's primarily a simple conversion but I went to town a little on the nurgly greenstuffing. If you're wondering what he's equipped with, it's a powerfist and "the Beacon" (yet to be named properly). 

The beacon is an artefact dating back to the time when the Corroded Host used to be a loyalist chapter: the Brotherhood of the Beacon. As chapter master, Calliphorus was responsible for maintaining it. It used to represent the Emperor's light shining in the dark reaches of the galaxy where the brotherhood fought in his name, but a tragic incident changed all that. The chapter was called to an imperial world where a daemonic incursion had taken place deep within a hive city. Such was the chaos, the entire Brotherhood of the Beacon went in to purge Nurgle's rot from the city. Sadly, when The Brotherhood of the Beacon returned, they were gruesomely changed. Now everywhere the beacon shines, rot and disease erupt. If it is turned on a mortal man, and if his resolve isn't enough to fight it, the sickly light will instantly turn him into a sickening pile of useless fleshy slag and distended organs.

Rules wise, the Beacon counts as the Burning Brand of Skalanthrax.

I'm really pleased with him. I'm proud to have him as the deserving and characterful leader of my force! but of course I'd love to know what everybody here thinks.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Very very nice! the Fly head is disturbing 
Great work!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Very very nice! the Fly head is disturbing
> Great work!


Thanks very much! I was looking through your slaanesh log and it seems you are no stranger to disturbing models yourself! Seriously impressive stuff though


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I just read through your whole log, and your army is looking great! I enjoy the change from traditional nurgle styles. I think you're combination of simple paint scheme and strong conversions works very well.

I think you might want to consider painting in more "dried drips." For example, using the argrax in a careful line down from a joint, or edging along the armor term. You could apply this to the white but I don't think it's necessary. Your earlier instinct to increase the contest in the models was absolutely right. The dark vengeance models looked fairly well painted but difficult to read.

What method were you using to strip paint from your older models? Paint-stripping can also be an iterative process. Dip, soak, scrub with a toothbrush, start over.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks very much for the comments and compliments! 

I used acetone free nail polish remover as the stripping medium. soaked for a short time, then scrubbed with a toothbrush as you said. I used the same method a few years back to strip off some old Tau suits and it worked just fine. I think I may have just been impatient and made a silly mistake, ie rinsing them before they were ready. I've since heard that if you run water over them while there is still a lot of the stripper there it can bond the old paint to the model, so you get nasty textures stuck on.. I tried repeating the strip but it didn't solve the problem. The heavy bolter marine is the worst case, the plague marines i've done more recently don't look as bad, though the problem is still there. At least it's Nurgle, so it's at least a little understandable! I'll just have to be more careful next time! I guess I should also use something more gentle on plastic minis, as it worked great on the few metal bits I've recycled too.

And thanks for the tips on washing, I'll continue to experiment, but it's good to know you think it's working


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

On the nuln oil coming out grey instead of black... had it do that to me before, have had it come out kinda greenish and also had it come out super glossy (always looked undry) from my own experience it all comes down to it not getting mixed up super well but it could also depend on how it mixes with the other paints if theyre not 100% dry (my guess is not shaken enough)


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

On the nuln oil issue, I often mix it with lahmian medium which both changes the consistency and decreases the gloss.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm guessing I didn't shake it enough. I had no problems when painting the lord so hopefully the problem won't recur. If it does though I'll try mixing it with the medium. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice piece of fluff about the beacon, are you going to expand upon the process of corruption more, I'd really like to read that. Are those biker helmets also Max Mini?


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep the two bikers with plasma guns have Maxmini heads. they are both from the "Biohazard helmets" set. The champion's is just a greenstuff blob with tubes stuck in. I haven't really made any concerted effort to compile or properly express the army's background in writing, but I have thought about it quite a lot, so I definitely will consider those things more. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*New Plague Marines, WIP Vindicator and my birthday!*

Hey guys, just a little update today.

I finished my third squad of Plague Marines. I'm happy with how they came out, considering these are the guys I had problems with when stripping them.







I also thought I might as well show you the Vindicator I'm working on. I'll probably do a little more to it before painting, as I've run out of undercoat anyway.







Finally, as it was my birthday yesterday, my girlfriend made me a wonderful card featuring Calliphorus the Lost!



Isn't that awesome?!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Great plog; I love the color scheme and the conversions are quite inventive. Keep up the good work!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys!

Just finished my unit of Raptors!



Some close ups:







And their leader:



Keep in mind that the photos kind of wash out the whites and fleshy areas, they are much dirtier in person.

They are mostly just the chaos marine box set. The jump packs and some of the heads are Maxmini.
I'm looking forward to using them in game, hopefully they will wreak havoc on the playing field!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

revolantis said:


> I'm looking forward to using them in game, hopefully they will wreak havoc on the playing field


Nah, only Havocs can do that :grin:

I can't help but notice that the chainsword on your last mini comes from the Raptor's box. So why didn't you use the original jetpacks, which are the same minus the studs? 

Oh and Calliphorus looks awesome k:


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Dies Irae said:


> Nah, only Havocs can do that :grin:
> 
> I can't help but notice that the chainsword on your last mini comes from the Raptor's box. So why didn't you use the original jetpacks, which are the same minus the studs?
> 
> Oh and Calliphorus looks awesome k:


Thanks very much!

I didn't actually have the Raptor set. I like the jump packs and weapons but the models are a bit too detailed for me. I find the regular chaos marine kit to be easier to make Nurgly.
I actually ordered that chainsword from a bits shop online, simply because I wanted a cool looking weapon for the leader. I got the possessed backpack of the biker champion and the claw and face of Calliphorus there too so it wasn't too excessive!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Great looking unit. The MaxMini heads really add something extra to them.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks 

I rustled up a few simple Objective Markers for the Corroded Host using some Tyranid bits from The Battle for Macragge and chaos icons, as well as a few toothpicks:





I plan to make enough to cover any situation. I'd also like to make more themed markers for stratagems and the like, especially cities of death, as my gaming buddies and I play quite a lot of that.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Simple but effective, nice work.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*1500 points fully painted!!*

So lately I've been working to finish off my 1500 points army list so it's ready for the next time I have a game. I felt bad because I realised that one of the cultist squads from Dark Vengeance has been sitting around undercoated since September. Now that they're a part of my army list, it was definitely time to paint them. Here they are:





Once they were out of the way I turned my attention to the awesome Vindicator model that I posted up a while ago. This is the last thing I had to paint before I had (for the first time ever) a fully painted 1500 point list. I finished it surprisingly quickly. I guess I'm just used to painting this colour scheme by now.





I kept the cannon movable for fun during battles!



I noticed a lot of chaos players don't bother with the ammunition crane at the back. I think it's a really cool addition to the model and anything that sets it further apart from its transport ilk is beneficial in my books.



The corrupted flesh leaking out through the hatches and grills is meant to represent Daemonic possession, as well as just to imply Nurgle dedication.



Since I've hit a bit of a milestone I though I'd take a couple of shots of the entire army so far. This is actually over 1500 points as not all these guys are in the army. It's probably around 1800.





Unfortunately the photos aren't great, but I'm really happy with how the Corroded Host looks on the table.

So what's next? Well I'm seriously considering dabbling with Khorne. I think having several small warbands as well as the larger Nurgle one would be a good way to achieve the following: More diversity, less risk of growing tired of the same paint scheme and quite a quick way to grow to Apocalypse scale.

This does not mean I'm finished with Nurgle by any means. I may draft in some Nurgle Daemons. The only thing stopping me from that is having to buy another damn expensive codex. 

More importantly though, there is one more model I just got for my birthday that I'm pretty sure will be dedicated to Nurgle: a Defiler! I'm real excited to start working on him. He was a major motivator to get the rest of the models finished too 

C&C welcome as always


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Little modelling update today.

I've been working on my new Defiler. Although I entertained the possibility of devoting it to another god as a kickstarter for another warband to go with the corroded host, it just had to be Nurgle! Guess I'm hooked. There is still a lot of work to do on him but here he is so far:





Those of you more familiar with the Defiler kit might see what I've done differently. I had concerns with the balance of the model. I wanted it to have its claws raised but thought that with the "head" so close to the front that would throw off the balance too much. I actually ended up simply turning the chassis 180 degrees, and putting the "neck" where the chained cap was originally meant to go and vice versa.

This pic will explain better:



I think it gives it a subtly different look and I'm very pleased with it. You can also see that I replaced the chimney vent things with the one from the Dreadnought kit. It fits way better on my Defiler, since the back is wider than it normally is. I think it also gives him a more heavy duty look. I plan to use the vent from the defiler kit for a khorne Dread somewhere down the line. Like I said I still have a whole lot more to do, namely a lot of greenstuffing and liquid greenstuffing. I intend to magnetize the head for ease of transport, storage and in-game dynamism, so until I do that there isn't really much else I can do with this model.

That being the case, on to the Daemons! As I said I was toying with branching into Khorne, but that had to wait. I decided it would be more fun to keep working on my Nurgle army for now. I will branch into the other gods, but I am really loving Nurgle. Got the daemon codex and I must say it seems really fun.

All I have assembled so far is my Herald of Nurgle: Shellac the Cancerous, leader of the Caustic Incursion.









He's obviously based on a Plaguebearer model. Would you believe the plastic GW herald is only 3 euro less than ten Plaguebearers? Ridiculous, and mine is more unique. I was hoping to make two seven man plaguebearer squads and the herald so that I'd have a legal army to play on its own just for fun small games but unfortunately the smallest number you can have is ten.. So much for the magic number. For now I think I'll have a big mob of them, and eventually get a third box so I can have two 14 man squads and the herald. I'm loving all the extra bits you get like the awesome banners (one of which can be seen on the Defiler), the maggots and the Nurglings.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*First Plague bearer painted*

Hey all.

Today I painted my Plaguebearer test model to make sure I was happy with the scheme before diving into the rest. I'm pretty happy with him. You'll have to excuse the bad photos, not sure what's going on with them, but I think you can make him out fairly well.







As you can see I'm still avoiding the green. The flesh is painted similarly to how I paint the corrupted flesh of my Nurgle marines. Washes did most of the work. I'm eager to paint the rest, as it was quite fun!

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey looking good!

I like the plague bearer and the Herald. I think the color scheme works well. I can't help but think more bruising and inflammation would help the overall effect. On the marines the little bits of flesh are sufficient, but on a whole model I think they need more variation. 

I think you might want to revisit the vindicator a bit. The rust patches are looking kind of rhythmic, and maybe a bit too evenly spaced out.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Great work since I last saw this, though I'd be tempted to use that Defiler as a Soul Grinder with Phlegm and Daemon of Nurgle rather than as a far more expensive and less efficient Defiler... which doesn't even have Skyfire, let alone a 2+ cover save or AV 13!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks to both! 

Kreuger,
There is a little touching up needed on the Vindicator, you're right. Specifically the vents on the sides of the vehicle but I'll take on board what you said when I do that.

Mossytoes,
I know what you mean about the Defiler.. Since I recently got the daemon codex I now know Soul Grinders are pretty awesome. I like the Defiler model a lot though, so I'll either deal with it's inferiority or maybe use it as a counts as Grinder with the most appropriate weapon loadout possible?

Thanks a lot for the feedback


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

Your Nurgle Paint job is awesome I love ho it just like yeah we are rusted and we will still kick your teeth in Awesome job


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*January 2014 update*

Hello all!

I didn't make much progress on the army and when I did, I was a bit lazy with updating the project log. I now have fresh batteries in the camera and I ended up doing quite a bit of modelling over the festive period so here is a fairly hefty update featuring everything I've done since the last one!

First, some painted Plaguebearers and their Herald:







I struggled to get good photos of them, but I did use the new Nurgly technical paints and I think they are really cool. Particularly Nurgle's Rot.

Next, some newly assembled Plague Drones that I hope to undercoat soon:





They are more or less straight out of the box. They are awesome models and didn't really need conversions.. 

I finally got around to magnetising the Defiler body:





But I have yet to do the arms.

I started work on a Daemon Prince! He is at a very early stage. He needs tonnes of greenstuff work and wings. I also plan to build a right arm for him out of other bits. I want it to be a kind of organic spiked ball mace. To count as the Black Mace.



Here is a new batch of two new squads of Plague Marines that I built recently:











I constructed a new Helbrute. I can't claim credit for the idea of putting a searchlight as its face. I saw the same conversion on an Iron Warriors Dread somewhere on the Internet. I thought it was too cool to not do myself.





He's just had his basecoat so obviously he is to be painted more.

Finally, I painted the Dark Apostle that I posted many months ago in this very thread:



Hopefully I'll get more painted soon. One other thing you may have noticed is that I've switched to using black as the colour for my base rims. Somehow it makes the models look way better, at least in my opinion. I'm in the slow process of bringing the entire army over to fit in with that.

So if you've got through all that, thanks. It was a pretty big update. As always comments and criticisms are very welcome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lot's of great work there!
Looking forward to seeing how those Plague Drones come out! :good:


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! About the Plague Drones and basing flying models in general,

I was wondering if anybody has any advice about glueing sand onto the transparent flying bases. It always seems to come off when I've done it in the past. I prefer to base the whole army rather than leave them transparent so if there are any tricks of the trade out there I'd be grateful


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

revolantis said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any advice about glueing sand onto the transparent flying base


The way i do it, and it sticks on like a regular plastic base at this point, is the following:

Before I put in the stick that holds the model, I spray the base black with a primer. After that, I use standard water-based all-around glue (white sticky stuff) to glue the sand to the base. The sand will not glide off, due to the paint priming holding it in place. What you're experiencing is that the glue cannot hold on to the transparing plastic as it's too slippery and it slides off easy. The priming paint is a bit rougher on the surface and counteracts this behavior.

After that I place in the stick that holds the model and voila it looks excellent. You can see it here:










I hope it helps


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

That looks like it works excellently, thanks a lot for the tip! I'll definitely try that.:good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Quick tip for sticking sand to flying bases. Grab yourself some cheap nail files and give the base a quick rub all over to give it a rough surface. The PVA glue and sand will then have no problem sticking.

Excellent army, the rust looks very effective.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

ooh now I don't know which tip to try.. I might do both on some spare bases and see what suits. Thanks for that though and the compliments are much appreciated


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

So I've finished painting the new Dreadnought. It's foggy out so the pictures aren't ideal. I may take better ones when I have more to show.







He is my first model whose rust was done exclusively using the new technical paints. I think they look great. I stole this Dreadnought's power supply/chimneys/whatever they are for my Defiler, which is why he has the one from the Defiler kit instead. I think it looks surprisingly effective.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I like it, some very nice touches.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, looks quite interesting with that searchlight making it seem like it doesn't really have an actual face. Very nice indeed.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ha ha i like it the search like makes me think about the game bioshock lol


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, I haven't played those games but I have been told the dread should be called "Big Daddy". 

As I said though I can't take credit for the searchlight idea. I did some searching and found the original model which I stole the idea from here:

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?349929-Lighting-up-the-forges-revamped-Iron-Warriors

I've just started painting the rest of my Plaguebearers and the Plague Drones, and after that it'll probably be more Plague marines.

Thanks again for the compliments


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*Plaguebearers and Plague Drones update*

I've more or less finished painting my Plague Drones and also five more Plague bearers. This time I used a white undercoat rather than my usual black as there are obviously a lot of flesh areas. It worked a lot better to such an extent that it makes the older Plague bearers look underwhelming in comparison. The only problem is that it makes the bases harder to add darkness and depth to. 









I'm very pleased with the flies. They were fiddly to paint and I'll definitely stick the riders on after painting in the future but I think they look good anyway. They aren't completely finished. I'm considering maybe adding more highlights to the carapace and possibly using gloss varnish on it to make it look like shiny bug exoskeleton. I'd like to hear your thoughts on this as I'm a little afraid to put the varnish on in case it looks bad.

I'll be using white undercoat for all future models with mostly flesh areas for this army as it makes the whole process a lot easier in spite of aforementioned base problems.

C & C welcome as always!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Eww, that fleshtone sure makes them look really sick. Great work there!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

god, that fleshtone....sickening! great work!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work! :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice contrast between the flesh and the black, haven't seen it done before and it really works. Nice job.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I would not want to touch those with a 10" barge pole...which is a good thing xD good job


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks all! I'm pretty pleased with them. I don't think I'll gloss varnish the shells, I think they look good as they are and I don't want to negate the glossiness of the Nurgle's Rot goo. I'm currently working on my fourth unit of Plague Marines. Should have them up on here in a few days.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooh, fleshtone. I was considering doing something similarish when I finally get around to my Nurgle daemons (at least a white base with white/yellow/green/pink/something skin--lighter shades that usual, whatever), so it's nice to see that this can be pulled off so well.

The dark touches on the flies--their wings and carapaces--really contrast well, there. Nicely done.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! I think a pallid look in whatever colour works really well with Nurgle. It just tends to feel more unpleasant. I was kind of going for "human-like" flesh but disturbingly "off" if you know what I mean. I'm glad to hear it works well.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey friends!

Just wanted to show my latest finished (apart from final basing details) unit of Plague Marines. I now have 28 fully painted in service of the Corroded Host, and another one assembled.













Originally I bought a box of Chaos marines and one of the new loyalist tactical box sets. I did this so I could make lots of Plague Marines and mix and match components from the loyalist kit like the different armour marks, the aiming arms and the different weapons and accessories. But I don't really need 6 units of Plague marines. Not yet anyway. So I think I am going to make the remaining 7 into the start of a Slaanesh warband. 

I want to make sure that these guys look cool and aren't made just for the hell of it, but having said that I don't want to spend a fortune on a small squad either, so I've taken the option of converting my own sonic weapons. For the sonic Blasters, I will probably just stick the gargoyle head accessories to boltguns and add cables and gubbins, removing the ammo clips and all that. Like so:



I saw that done elsewhere on the internet and I think it looks fine. However, the Blastmaster poses a bigger problem. I have a few ideas and I'd like to know what you think. The photos aren't great and everything is bluetacked together, and I didn't want to cut up pieces in case I don't end up using them, so some use of the imagination is necessary. Here are some of my ideas:

Missile launcher arms and dirge caster:





Missile launcher arms and defiler bit:



Heavy bolter and dirge caster:



Heavy bolter and defiler bit:



The main problem I see witht he missile launcher is that it still looks like a missile launcher with the defiler bit. I hope to alleviate that with strategic use of other components such as cables and some sort of grill.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would definately go with the heavy bolter and dirge caster combo - That looks really good if you wish to kitbash a blastmaster  I would remove the ammobelt though, as it doesn't really make sense to have a ammobelt on a sonic weapon.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> I would definately go with the heavy bolter and dirge caster combo - That looks really good if you wish to kitbash a blastmaster  I would remove the ammobelt though, as it doesn't really make sense to have a ammobelt on a sonic weapon.
> ________________


Same idea. i've done pretty much the same thing with my blastmaster. it looks good on the battlefield


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.

I think I'm going to go with the heavy bolter and dirge caster as suggested, but I'm still liking the dirge caster with missile launcher. I've definitely narrowed it down to one of those two. I'm going to build the rest of the squad and think about it a bit more before I commit to one or the other.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice ideas for sonic weapons; might take them in consideration if you don't mind 
Though, I was also thinking a little about converting guitars...


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

With reference to using those ideas, be my guest! They are more or less based on common conversions I've seen around the web anyway. Guitar based sonic weapons are fun but they're not really my cup of tea. I prefer thinking of them as guns that shoot sound rather than instruments.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

revolantis said:


> For the sonic Blasters, I will probably just stick the gargoyle head accessories to boltguns and add cables and gubbins, removing the ammo clips and all that.


Might want to remove the ammo belt there, too, since it's basically a clip.

Fun noise weapon conversions--more or less what I settled on, though I only had to come up with Blastmasters, given that I could use my dozen-and-a-half extra Instruments (horns, basically) that I haven't used from my Daemons army as Sonic Blasters.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks, yeah I know about the ammo belts. I just didn't start cutting up stuff yet, mainly because I didn't know which pieces would be used. Don't want to ruin a perfectly good bolter or heavy bolter for a conversion that I won't do!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

But, do sonic weapon use actual kinds of ammo, really? I thought they were just batteries, simply in-built into the gun?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Saintspirit said:


> I thought they were just batteries, simply in-built into the gun?


They are. The power of wub-wub commands you!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Saintspirit said:


> But, do sonic weapon use actual kinds of ammo, really? I thought they were just batteries, simply in-built into the gun?





Nordicus said:


> They are. The power of wub-wub commands you!


Yes, this is beginning to get confusing! There will be no ammo of any kind remaining on the guns once the conversions have been done. I aim to make them look as different as possible from the original weapons they are based on by removing all traces of ammo and adding details like the speakers/gargoyle heads and extra cabling.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

I've more or less finished putting together my Noise Marines. I'm hoping to have ten but I only had seven marines left so they'll be boosted sometime in the future.

Noise Champion:



Sonic Blaster Marines:







Blastmaster Marine:





As you can see I went for the Heavy Bolter and Dirge Caster for the Blastmaster conversion. I am really happy with the way it turned out! I didn't do much to the marines beyond the sonic weapons. They are obviously a lot cleaner and neater than my Plague marines, and I used more traditional chaos shoulder pads (I always scrape off the symbols on the Plague marine shoulder pads and sculpt my own mutated nurgle symbol). I did add vox grills to the faces of some of them. They are from spare backpacks.

I also did some more work on my Nurgle Daemon Prince:







His sword is made of a gift card. It was very annoying to work with but I think it is looking cool. I'll be building up more greenstuff on him today and hopefully I can start painting him in the not too distant future.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I must say, those Noise Marines sure became nice in the end. Really like how you made the vox grills, for example. One question, though - are you sure the champion shouldn't have a Doom Siren? Of course, it's not exactly necessary, but they are very good from what I now.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Saintspirit said:


> I must say, those Noise Marines sure became nice in the end. Really like how you made the vox grills, for example. One question, though - are you sure the champion shouldn't have a Doom Siren? Of course, it's not exactly necessary, but they are very good from what I now.


Thanks! I may yet give him a doom siren. The main reason is that I didn't have many appropriate bits. Also they will probably be hiding in cover most of the time and may not get in range for the doom siren to be effective. I still kind of want to model one though just for how cool it could be. We'll see.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them noise marines are a great idea and they turned out well. The daemon prince is looking good so far.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Great NM conversions and execution. +rep.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

I've just finished sculpting my Daemon Prince. I'm dying to paint him but I thought I'd post him on here before I do so since I have to wait for the greenstuff to dry beforehand anyway. I've definitely upped my game when it comes to sculpting horrible mutated flesh. I hope I can can do more than that when the time comes to do some non-Nurgle sculpting!

Here he is so far. I tried to get some decent shots of the corrupted skin texture:











Let me know what you think!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

You have done a great job with sculpting the skin and all, although I must say that the sword is probably my favorite part overall. I really like big blades (have you seen the swords at "the Munchy Gutsmen and the Holy Gristle?)!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Saintspirit said:


> You have done a great job with sculpting the skin and all, although I must say that the sword is probably my favorite part overall. I really like big blades (have you seen the swords at "the Munchy Gutsmen and the Holy Gristle?)!


Thanks very much  I just googled that and the whole army is brilliant, I love the swords in particular as you pointed out. The original idea was to give him a kind of organic mace arm which would represent the black mace, but I thought a giant sword would look cooler and be easier. This way it's also easier to use some of the options from the daemon codex instead of CSM because he will be used for both depending on the circumstance. I sort of see him as the leader of my Daemon army, the first marine from the chapter to fall to chaos. I Just love the image of a giant rusted rusted sword wielded by a hulking monstrosity who was once a loyal space marine.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Morning fellow hobbyists,

Yesterday I completed a test model for the Noise Marines. Note that it's not a part of the Corroded Host (They are solely devoted to Nurgle). I'm planning on having a small warband for each of the chaos gods to go with the massive Nurgle force down the line or simply to play with when I feel like a change. 

Here is the test model:





I'm not sure whether I'm pleased with him or not. I could do with some advice. He is more pink in real life than in the photo and I can't decide whether I really like that. He also looks a little bland. I might pick out the studded parts in black or silver to break up the mass of pink. For now I'm going to push on and start painting the Daemon Prince while I consider how to proceed with the Noise Marines.

Also, several years ago my girlfriend dabbled in Slaanesh Daemons. She painted them very well considering they were her first ever models. Anyway she isn't interested in expanding on them (She's wanting to get into Imperial Guard) so she has sold their souls to my force. I'm going to be mounting them on round bases and doing a few minor changes modelling wise. When I paint them I think they will be quite similar as I really liked the paint scheme she chose. Here they are:



The photo makes their skin look white but it is actually sepia. I think it looks great with the red/orange hair.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

The purple is good. It looks rather "dirty" though. Did you mixed the paint with enough water (i think that slaanesh marinesh should look smoother thn possible)? or is it just a picture effect?
EDIT: also, to make it "stand out" a little, do some gold trimming. It pays out a lot.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

neferhet said:


> The purple is good. It looks rather "dirty" though. Did you mixed the paint with enough water (i think that slaanesh marinesh should look smoother thn possible)? or is it just a picture effect?
> EDIT: also, to make it "stand out" a little, do some gold trimming. It pays out a lot.


Thanks! The purple is quite mottled, it's because it's just a wash straight over white. I might do some layering to smooth it out. The gold trim is a great idea. I think it's exactly what he's missing, more bling. I'll definitely look into that. I don't think I'll be painting them all for a little while yet as I'm taking a bit of a painting break with one notable exception:

Finished my Daemon Prince:

Locus the Emissary





Some more detailed shots:







And here he is with Calliphorous the Lost:



Background-wise I see Locus as the leader of the Daemonic Incursion and Calliphorous as the Lord (ex-chapter-master) of the Corroded Host, but in game terms I might take the prince from the marines codex. We'll see. In any case, he was second in command back when the chapter wasn't all rusty and gooey, and he was the first to fall to chaos. He is called the emissary because he bridged the gap between the marines and the Daemons of Nurgle, bringing about the unwilling fall of the entire chapter.

Feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work!

Have a cookie :good:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Green slime on sword= win
Meat chunk = win
That cute little face... awww sooo cuute! let me hug it!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

DP looks awesome, especially his sword. Wow!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

That Daemon prince turned out excellent. The sword worked out really well.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm really happy with him and I'm glad the sword and other details are being so well received.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

So deliciously disgusting


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

*Defiler virtually done*

Hello all!

I have been working on my Defiler on and off for the past couple of weeks. I think there may still be a bit more work to do on finishing touches but for the time being I consider it done. Here we go:















I think due to its size it's missing something, any advice on what that is would be appreciated. My first thought was that it lacks any of the white that is the secondary colour of the army. That's probably because there aren't that many armour plates, the bulk of the model is raw metal and I didn't think I wanted to devote any of those areas to white.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a good bit of work to show today. But be warned, it isn't a good photo day.

Firstly, I've finished my fifth squad of Plague marines and fixed up my Defiler a bit more, adding some much needed contrast:



The marines aren't numbered yet because I'm going for 7 squads but I think I want to put some special weapons in most of them, since Plague marines are great for that. By holding off on numbering them I can spread these guys throughout the two other squads and put some plasma guns or something in there.









Adding white to the Defiler seems to have helped make it look more interesting and tie in more with the rest of my army.







On a less rusty note, I finally settled on a colour scheme I'm happy with for my Slaanesh followers:





They're still WIP. The main thing that I need to do is the champion's power sword. I think I want to try out the lightning arc kind of effect on it if you know what I mean.

C & C very much welcome.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

>


This is one PM I like, mark my words. Also, I like how you converted those noise weapons, simple but sure effective.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Flicked through the PL and I can't get the image of a Steampunk-ish Aquanaut out of my head.

Nice variation on Nurgle colours (echoing Svartmetal)!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This plog just keeps getting awesomer. Well done that man.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Those noise marines are cracking! I may have to do this myself >_>. What did you use for the power cables on those weapons? All in all, a great looking army! +rep


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love that defiler, awesome work. The only thing I would do is add some tanks (or amps) to the backpacks of those noise marines just to make them that little bit more different.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks all!



whittsy said:


> What did you use for the power cables on those weapons? All in all, a great looking army!


The big cable on the Blastmaster is copper wire taken out of a regular electrical cable, the medium ones are mid-gauge guitar strings and the thinnest ones are some kind of modelling wire, they come in coils and are called "scientific wire", but I have no idea where they came from. Hope that helps!

Also Jacobite that's a good call that I'll keep in mind for subsequent noise marines. Not sure whether or not I'll tamper with these guys further.

Thanks again!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

revolantis said:


> The big cable on the Blastmaster is copper wire taken out of a regular electrical cable, the medium ones are mid-gauge guitar strings and the thinnest ones are some kind of modelling wire, they come in coils and are called "scientific wire", but I have no idea where they came from. Hope that helps!


I figured it was copper! Very handy, now all I have to do is find those metal guitar strings I bought for my guitar that needed nylon strings.... Then I can convert a heap of my space marines (unpainted) into Noise Marines.. like yours! Uggghhh... if its ok that is... Maybe don't look at my PLOG.....


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

whittsy said:


> I figured it was copper! Very handy, now all I have to do is find those metal guitar strings I bought for my guitar that needed nylon strings.... Then I can convert a heap of my space marines (unpainted) into Noise Marines.. like yours! Uggghhh... if its ok that is... Maybe don't look at my PLOG.....


That wouldn't be a problem at all! Though I probably will look at your plog, I'm interested in anybody's conversions for the cult marines


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello Heretics! 

This log has been pretty inactive largely due to the fact I am rapidly nearing the end of my final year in college and have been really busy working on an animation piece for that. I have however been tinkering away in my spare time at a couple of minor projects which I present to you all now.

I've been trying my hand at converting Lasguns to Autoguns, and I'm very pleased with the results! I'm doing this because I plan to get some catachans in the not too distant future and want to make them into cultists with the possibility of using them as renegade guard when there are enough of them.



I based the conversion on this simple and effective tutorial: http://forums.tauonline.org/conversion/48939-autogun-shotgun-tutorial.html

Typically, I have only just gotten round to painting the Chaos Lord that came with Dark Vengeance when I first started this army. He was in limbo for a long time because when I "Nurgled him up" I didn't know I'd be expanding into armies for the other gods. Had I known that I think I would have saved him for Tzeentch or Slaanesh. In any case, he was irreversibly Nurglified but felt a little too ornate for the army. Recently I decided to convert him into a sorcerer, so a minor conversion later and I was happy with him. I painted him in the last few days:





Apart from the greenstuff Nurglification process all I did was swap the plasma pistol hand for the left hand of the missile launcher marine from the new space marine kit. I was going for a pose to suggest that he is casting. I also stuck on a pistol holster from the khorne berzerker sprue so he is still WYSIWYG.

Finally, I made a deal with a friend who dabbled in the hobby but has left it and got a nice little second hand reinforcement in the form of 10 Berzerkers, 2 Terminators and, most excitingly, my second Vindicator. I also got the rest of his paints, which is handy.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I dig that nurglified sore-cerer :grin:, the convertion looks very nice indeed.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Nurgle Lord is sexy


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello heretics!

It has been an awfully long time since my last post, and indeed since the last significant development in my army. 

When I last wrote, I had just gotten some second hand models from a friend. At the time, I worked on the Berzerkers, stripping them of paint and converting them where necessary (Some of them were in rather unfeasible positions). That wasn't a considerable enough development to post about, or maybe I was just too busy. In any case, no further work was done on those fellows. They need a little greenstuffing work and then a paintjob but I haven't got any undercoat at the moment so I've moved on to my second Vindicator after having a bit of inspiration.

I have begun the Nurglification process by shaving off imperial insignia, drilling numerous holes and cutting chips off the tank. I still need to do a fair bit of greenstuffing and then the liquid greenstuff corrosion process.



I've made two alternative turret options for this (or other) vehicles.

The first is a Plague Marine gunner with an ominous gaze:





The second and more exciting turret is this one I made to represent a possessed vehicle:







The greenstuff work is still very rough around the edges, especially the tentacle. It's just a first, foundation layer of sorts that I am going to file down where necessary and layer up for detail. It's made out of the tail from the daemon prince kit and a couple of chopped up tyranid ammo feed arms. The short one is going to be an eye stalk. I really like the profile it gives to the model.

Looking back at my oldest models, it's interesting how I started the army intending to avoid mutations like this. I wanted to achieve the Nurgle effect purely through rust and corrosion. I quickly realised that to generate visual diversity and interest I needed to add fleshy parts. Now I'm really enjoying the modelling variety brought about by these mutations.

This brings me nicely to say that I have ordered a box of catachans along with a plethora of bits from various sources, with a view to starting a lost and the damned/renegade guard detachment to ally with the Corroded Host and their Daemon allies (the Caustic Incursion). I have a pretty good idea of how I want them to look and will be experimenting with lots of characterful mutations and other conversions. I've also ordered the new Imperial Armour lost and the damned book so I am pretty excited to be getting back into the hobby.

I hope to hear from you all soon


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooooh, I very much like that second Vindi turret option... and really, I'd try to throw DP on a Vindi just about every game, if possible.



revolantis said:


> This brings me nicely to say that I have ordered a box of catachans along with a plethora of bits from various sources, with a view to starting a lost and the damned/renegade guard detachment to ally with the Corroded Host and their Daemon allies (the Caustic Incursion).


Ah, wonderful. Some other suggestions of kits you can dig into for more excellent IGesque heretics:

- Dark Vengeance Cultists
- Empire Flagellants
- Zombies (how nurglish!)
- Beastmen Ungors
- A light sprinkling of Cadians, perhaps, for more variety in limb size and such than the overlarge Catachans exclusively.

...plus whatever cool ordered bits you have coming, of course!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you!

All those kits do seem like really good sources. I struggled for a long time on what to get to start this project and really I'm so spoiled for choice, it just comes down to not wanting to spend too much! (as is so often the case in our hobby)

I ordered the gas mask heads from pig iron, I've seen them used really effectively with catachans. I also got various pouches and shoulder pads from some ork kits that I plan to spread around a bit. I've already converted up some autoguns (you can see them a page or two back). Got a couple of odd bits and bobs too, like the head in stocks from the flagellant it and a cybernetic arm with sword which I thin came from the cadian command sprue. 

I'm tentatively going for a bit of a theme. I picked up a sprue of skaven plague monks. As well as five rat men (which I'll probably turn into mutants down the line) it comes with accessories like bells, flags, hand weapons and loads of rat heads as well as some giant rats. I think there will be a large number of mutated rat men (catachans with skaven heads and bulbous greenstuff mutations.)

In the background for my army, these would have been the native military, prisoners, gang members or what have you on the hive world where the corroded host turned to chaos, and just lie the marines themselves they haven't escaped Nurgle's touch.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

revolantis said:


> Hello heretics!


SOOOOOOOOOO Many tentacle rape jokes.

Also reminds me of the Dianoga.


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

So I have received my catachans, pig iron heads and skaven bits. I am staving off the desire to immediately start making my freak men but I'm probably better off waiting until my book arrives so I know exactly what my choices are when equipping them. I am also still waiting on a few bits.

However, for now, I have taken some of the bits I got, and made some blu-tack assembled mock ups of how some of my renegades might look.











That last one takes a bit of imagination. The white tack is a very crude approximation of some appropriately hideous greenstuff sculpted flesh. I'm currently thinking that a relatively wide use of skaven bits will be a bit of a theme with this army. Not just the heads either. The plague monk sprue I got came with some really cool things like bells and a tattered banner. My favourite bits are the large rats. They look suitably diseased and I think I'll enjoy decorating some of the larger bases, like those of heavy weapons teams, with them.

Last but not least, I wanted to show you all this. Imagine my delight when I opened my catachans (ordered directly from the GW website) and I found this in the box:



A Nurgle badge! It's as if they knew these catachans were destined to fight for Nurgle. Has anybody else seen these? It was a great surprise!

I played my first game in a very long time today, and for the first time I used the chaos daemons codex, with a few allied plague marines. I think wearing this badge meant the gods were on my side as I managed to win the game by summoning two large units of plague bearers on the warp storm table on the final two turns!


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all,

It's been quite a while!
Over the last few years I have done virtually no hobby stuff. I work as an animator and I also make animations in my free time so whenever I get time to sit down and be creative, it tends to be drawing rather than painting or modelling Warhammer... 

That said there have been a few developments! 

In my last post I introduced my plans for some renegade guard to go with my Nurgle force. What I ended up with is a significantly less mutated look. This is because I got the Imperial Armour 13 book and ant to save the heavy mutations for a mutant rabble squad somewhere in the future...

Unfortunately I made the mistake of undercoating them in a humid room and the spray coat is uneven. I really don't want to strip them as they are pretty fragile and I have done the basing and everything. I'm hoping it will just give them a slightly dirty, Nurgly look and not ruin them.

Here they are undercoated:








Around a year ago I got the Betrayal at Calth box set. Most of it is still unassembled. The first thing I did was work on the Contemptor for The Corroded Host:









I don't like the face this model came from so I used the robotic Defiler head bit instead. Aside from the usual Nurglification process, I repositioned a leg slightly, built up the urban rubble base with plastic, and converted the assault cannon into a Butcher Cannon (I think that's what it is, can't seem to remember and don't have the book to hand).

I built up some of the marines from the calth box into Noise Marines: 









I used similar conversions as on my first set of NMs, but I also used some raptor parts like the shoulder pads with vox grilles. I'm going to mingle the two squads for an even spread of parts. I'm especially fond of the aspiring champion for this group. Somewhere in time I also picked up the 30th anniversary marine. He is going to become another aspiring champion for a third set of noise marines. 

All the above was done many months ago. I got the index chaotica apocrypha as a christmas gift and it has led to a new wave of motivation. Whether or not I find the time to meet that motivation will remain to be seen!
My next planned step is to paint some of this stuff, starting with the renegade guard. I'm actually a little nervous about it, because (and I can't believe this is true) I haven't painted a model in almost 3 years!

My plans for the rest of my unbuilt stuff is something like this:
Cataphractii Terminators will be devoted to Slaanesh, along with the terminator character that came with Calth as a Slaanesh lord. I have no idea yet what to do with the chaplain style character from Calth. Maybe another dark apostle.
I have 15 mk4 marines left from the box, but I have also been a bit frivolous and bought a sprue of ten mk3 marines from the newer box set on ebay. Between them, all those marines will probably come to another set of noise marines, and either 2 squads of Plague marines, or 1 squad of Plague marines and 1 heavy bolter havoc squad. In fact after typing that out I think I should have enough marines there for the 2 plague squads AND the havoc squad!

If you read all that, thanks! This post has been part of an effort to motivate myself to do something with all my unbuilt and unpainted men


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Good to see you posting again, there's always room for more Nurgle  The IA13 book is a goldmine for Chaos stuff (since we now have rules for Giant Spawn, it would be rude of me to not make one) isn't it? Looking forwards to seeing how that Contemptor turns out...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome back! That noise champion is super sexy! are you going to paint them emperor children style or just "slaaneshi"?


----------



## revolantis (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!
Yeah the book is amazing! But have you seen the index chaotica? It's full of old artwork and background that is so inspiring 
I posted my first unit of Noise marines a few years back but here they are to show you the colour scheme:



Very much based on the Emperor's Children colour scheme but a little different. Looking at them now I feel they are a bit too elegant. I like my noise marines loud... At this point in time repainting is decidedly off the table though!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Is this loud enough?


----------

